# welches kabel für monitor?



## furyyy (16. März 2009)

*welches kabel für monitor?*

Hi,
ich habe einne lg L227WT und jetzt sind da 2 kabel mitgeliefert welches kabel soll ich benutzen das blaue oder son weises ? bei meiner graka gtx 285 gehen beide ich hab zurzeit das weise und wenn ich auto machen möchte unten bei dem bildschirm die einstellung kommt immer immer digitaler videoeingang kein zugriff sollte ich das normale blaue kabel anschließen ist das besser für den pc betrieb?

mfg furyyy


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

Der blaue Kabel ist, nehme ich mal an, der VGA Kabel und der weiße ist der DVI-D. Da du einen Flachbildschirm hast, sollteste zu einem DVI-D Kabel greifen, weil das Bild eben digital dargestellt wird, VGA ist nur bei einem CRT Monitor zu empfehlen


----------



## DON (18. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Der blaue Kabel ist, nehme ich mal an, der VGA Kabel und der weiße ist der DVI-D. Da du einen Flachbildschirm hast, sollteste zu einem DVI-D Kabel greifen, weil das Bild eben digital dargestellt wird, VGA ist nur bei einem CRT Monitor zu empfehlen


genau DVI (Digital) is besser als VGA (Analog) und das die einstellungen nicht gehen liegt daran das der digitale DVI eingang alles selbst regelt, also die bildposition und größe brauchste nicht mehr selbst einstellen ausserdem hat DVI eine bessere bildqualität


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

Flachbildschirme sollten auch möglichst mit DVI laufen, sonst hat das nicht wirklich einen Sinn


----------



## furyyy (20. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

ICH HAB JETZT WIEDER VGA angesteckt weil sonst kann ich in cs nicht 4:3 einstellen.


----------



## gettohomie (20. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Flachbildschirme sollten auch möglichst mit DVI laufen, sonst hat das nicht wirklich einen Sinn


 
hat nicht wirklich sinn warum den das

 Bild ist gleich und bringt mir zumin. keinen Vorteil obwohl es dicker und teuerer ist . 

habe es auch dran ein DVI Kabel zum TFT (22)


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

DVI macht das Bild besser. Als ich von VGA auf DVI umgestiegen bin, habe ich den Unterschied stark bemerkt, liegt vllt auch daran, dass ich zu viel vorm Rechner sitze


----------



## MB-present (20. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



furyyy schrieb:


> ICH HAB JETZT WIEDER VGA angesteckt weil sonst kann ich in cs nicht 4:3 einstellen.



Da musst du nur in deinem Grafik Treiber einstellen, das die Graka nicht auf Vollle Bildschirmgröße skalieren soll sondern, nur in dem Format ausgibt, in dem die singnale kommen

mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



furyyy schrieb:


> weil sonst kann ich in cs nicht 4:3 einstellen.



Warum sollte man das wollen


----------



## rebel4life (21. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

Ein TFT hat entweder 5:4, 16:10 oder 16:9, deiner hat aber sicher kein 4:3 Format, sowas haben in der Regel nur CAD Monitore.

Nimm auf jeden Fall das DVI Kabel, das ist besser. Das analoge Signal kann nämlich gar nicht besser sein, denn in der Grafikkarte wird es von digital in analog umgewandelt und dann im Monitor wieder in ein digitales Signal, sprich man hat eine höhere Latenz und die Qualität ist schlechter.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein TFT hat entweder 5:4, 16:10 oder 16:9, deiner hat aber sicher kein 4:3 Format



Das meinte er ja nicht .
Er meinte damit wahrscheinlich eine 4:3 Auflösung für CS (1024x768, 800x600, 1280x960 etc...)


----------



## gettohomie (21. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

ja er wie eine 4:3 format auf seinen 16:10 bildschirm haben 

dann hat er aber am linken und rechten bereich schwarze felder


----------



## furyyy (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

jo hab ich auch aber das ging mit dem dvi kabel nicht und mit dem vga schon da konnte ich es im bildschirmmenü einstellen.


----------



## DON (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

weis zwar auch nicht wirklich was das hier bringen soll aber das geht auch mit nem DVI kabel einfach rechtsklick auf das kleine nvidia zeichen unten rechts in der icon-leiste dann auf NVIDIA Systemsteuerung und unter anzeige auf auflösung ändern da die gewünschte auflösung einstellen dann weiter zur flachbildschirm-skalierung ändern und keine skalierung wählen, übernehmen, fertig
und das mit optimaler bildqualität und ohne das bild am monitor einzustellen und zu skalieren


----------



## furyyy (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

hab unten kein nvidia icon obwohl ich nvidia in der systemsteuerung habe oO


----------



## furyyy (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

und kann ich bei cs wenn ich 4:3 zogge mit 75hz oder gar 100hz zoggen? kann man das einstellen oder so?


----------



## rebel4life (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

Das ist eine Frage des Monitors...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



furyyy schrieb:


> und kann ich bei cs wenn ich 4:3 zogge mit 75hz oder gar 100hz zoggen? kann man das einstellen oder so?



Die meisten TFTs kann man maximal mit ca. 75 Hz betreiben - allerdings wird von den Herstellern meist 60Hz empfohlen.

Und wenn du im Tray kein Nvidia-Symbol hast dann nimm halt das aus der Systemsteuerung und stell die Skalierung ein - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (24. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

Was bringen eigentlich diese DVI zu HDMI Kabel ? So ein Kabel könnte ich nutzen da mein Monitor schon HDMI hat , meine GraKa aber "nur" DVI . Irgendwie sehe ich da keine Vorteile drin , oder ?


----------



## Jodi (24. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

bei mir ist es genau anders herum  
meine grafikkarte hat hdmi aber mein monitor nur dvi 
bringt da so ein kabel vorteile ?


----------



## gettohomie (26. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*

deine hat HDMI !?!. glaube eher DVI zu HDMI oder hast du eine GTX295?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (26. März 2009)

*AW: welches kabel für monitor?*



gettohomie schrieb:


> deine hat HDMI !?!. glaube eher DVI zu HDMI oder hast du eine GTX295?


 HDMI Grafikkarten bekommt man runter bis zur 9500GT für 60 Euro .


----------

